# To those working with VEPro 6...



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 11, 2017)

For those working with the new VEPro 6, that allows track disable as cubase does, how do you actually enable/disable from cubase remotely? I surely don't want to turn to my slave if I want to enable/disable a track. tried to find sth in the manual but to no avail.
Would like to know if and how that works before buying
Thanks


----------



## URL (Aug 11, 2017)

Is this possible, that would be cool


----------



## tharos (Aug 11, 2017)

Possible

In VEP6, go to menu View > Automation Mapping
Click button Add
Select incoming source on the left : example Parameters > Parameter 1-32 > 1
Select Destination : your Kontakt instance > Disable

In Cubase
In the track Inspector, go to Quick Controls
Remove existing controls if not necessary by clicking on the 4th icon (Remove All QC Assignments)
Add (or replace) new one (click on an empty space) and select value : Param1

Now by moving Param1 slider on the left/right it will enable/disable Kontakt in VEP6

Of course your can use a midi controller of your choice instead of a parameter to control it from a tablet for instance

NB: notate that the output of the track in cubase is the instance of Vienna Ensemble Pro connected to Vienna Server with the appropriate midi and audio track routing

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 11, 2017)

tharos said:


> Possible
> 
> In VEP6, go to menu View > Automation Mapping
> Click button Add
> ...


Thx a lot that helps indeed


----------



## tharos (Aug 15, 2017)

Another way to enable/disable Kontakt in VEP with automation


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for this info....very handy


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 16, 2017)

Time to get the CMC-QC out of retirement


----------



## procreative (Aug 16, 2017)

Has anyone got this to fully work? Im on Logic and it works fine in a single instance but I found if you have multiple instances it triggers all on/off.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 16, 2017)

procreative said:


> Has anyone got this to fully work? Im on Logic and it works fine in a single instance but I found if you have multiple instances it triggers all on/off.


I tell it only to do the ones I want to enable/disable man. I am on Logic Pro as well, might need to setup Program change buttons on a OSC/MIDI controller for iPad or something...going to check this out now


----------



## procreative (Aug 16, 2017)

tharos said:


> Possible
> 
> In VEP6, go to menu View > Automation Mapping
> Click button Add
> ...



You know your tip solved it for me. Previously using the method in the manual, I could not independently control this feature by DAW Track in Logic. I would of had to have had a separate Automation CC for every Track as in Logic you have to have a separate Server Project for each Track if you want to process the audioor use MidiFX independently.

So I have dozens of VEP Racks for each instrument family.

Your method ensures one control works for whatever track is in focus. The key was using Smart Controls (the Logic equivalent) mapped to Parameter 1.

So thanks! Pity VSL did not tell me this, they just said "thats not possible".


----------



## tharos (Aug 17, 2017)

@procreative: you're welcome


----------



## utopia (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok, I've got two questions, hopefully some of you guys can help.
1) Has any one found a way to have visual feedback over which tracks are enabled/disables in VEpro from within Cubase? I'm coming from a disabled track template in Cubase [no vepro] and it was super easy to see which tracks are being used just by looking at them.
2) Probably impossible, but...Is there any way to have the audio returns of the tracks disabled in Vepro not show up in Cubase? Again, it was super handy to have tracks appear in mixer only when they were enabled in Cubase


----------



## procreative (Aug 17, 2017)

utopia said:


> Ok, I've got two questions, hopefully some of you guys can help.
> 1) Has any one found a way to have visual feedback over which tracks are enabled/disables in VEpro from within Cubase? I'm coming from a disabled track template in Cubase [no vepro] and it was super easy to see which tracks are being used just by looking at them.
> 2) Probably impossible, but...Is there any way to have the audio returns of the tracks disabled in Vepro not show up in Cubase? Again, it was super handy to have tracks appear in mixer only when they were enabled in Cubase



Dont know how its done in Cubase, but in Logic there is a Key Command to turn a DAW track On/Off, I simply set up the automation in Logic to use the same CC command as the one used to do the same in VEP.

So in my test it switches both off at the same time.


----------



## utopia (Aug 18, 2017)

procreative said:


> Dont know how its done in Cubase, but in Logic there is a Key Command to turn a DAW track On/Off, I simply set up the automation in Logic to use the same CC command as the one used to do the same in VEP.
> 
> So in my test it switches both off at the same time.


Thanks, will try to do it. I really wish the disabled template in cubase would be as good performance wise as it's so much easier to manage inside a single program


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 18, 2017)

utopia said:


> Ok, I've got two questions, hopefully some of you guys can help.
> 1) Has any one found a way to have visual feedback over which tracks are enabled/disables in VEpro from within Cubase? I'm coming from a disabled track template in Cubase [no vepro] and it was super easy to see which tracks are being used just by looking at them.
> 2) Probably impossible, but...Is there any way to have the audio returns of the tracks disabled in Vepro not show up in Cubase? Again, it was super handy to have tracks appear in mixer only when they were enabled in Cubase


I'm kind of doing a workaround with this, was looking into it myself. My initial template has all vepro instruments disabled. I ended up with all midi tracks with the mute button in cubase toggled on. When i activate a corresponding channel in vepro (i use a button on touchOSC for that) i also send the "m" key with touchOSC which switches off the mute button of the midichannel. That way after working a while in the template i have visual feedback by mute button on = disabled and off=enabled. That way it's also easy to process visibility setups, for example a button that says "show only activated tracks"


----------



## eowyoung (Aug 26, 2018)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> I'm kind of doing a workaround with this, was looking into it myself. My initial template has all vepro instruments disabled. I ended up with all midi tracks with the mute button in cubase toggled on. When i activate a corresponding channel in vepro (i use a button on touchOSC for that) i also send the "m" key with touchOSC which switches off the mute button of the midichannel. That way after working a while in the template i have visual feedback by mute button on = disabled and off=enabled. That way it's also easy to process visibility setups, for example a button that says "show only activated tracks"


Hey Dirk. I think this approach is fantastic. I would like to do the same where the default is to have everything off to start with. I’m new to VE pro, can you help explain this method a bit more? Do you mean that your iPad app is set up to send a message to Cubase to toggle the mute buttons on the midi channels while simultaneously sending on off messages via midi cc to Ve pro? Or if not, how is that set up? Also, is this something you do manually before playing each session (somehow taking note of which need to be turned on for that particular session) or did you find a way you can automate the messages so that per session (a few bars before the song actually starts) that hitting play will automatically activate the ve oeo tracks you want on? Thanks for your expertise on this!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 26, 2018)

eowyoung said:


> Hey Dirk. I think this approach is fantastic. I would like to do the same where the default is to have everything off to start with. I’m new to VE pro, can you help explain this method a bit more? Do you mean that your iPad app is set up to send a message to Cubase to toggle the mute buttons on the midi channels while simultaneously sending on off messages via midi cc to Ve pro? Or if not, how is that set up? Also, is this something you do manually before playing each session (somehow taking note of which need to be turned on for that particular session) or did you find a way you can automate the messages so that per session (a few bars before the song actually starts) that hitting play will automatically activate the ve oeo tracks you want on? Thanks for your expertise on this!


Hey EOwyoung, I have to be honest, I went away from the disable /enable approach due to the very reasons you're mentioning, after a while working with that approach it becomes a mess to open finished projects later on and reassign all the instruments that are activated. So I went along and downsized my template to all the libs that I really need spread out onto 2 64Gig systems and I now don't worry anymore about enable disable as everything is loaded always. Nevertheless regarding your question, the way I had it handled was a button in touch OSC that did send "m" to disable or enable the mute status of the track and at the same time MidiCC 127 at 127 for "Enable" or 0 for "disable". When the template had been used on other cues and stuff has been enabled / disabled in VEPro or I started with the all disabled template and then loaded an older cue I had to manually re-enable the tracks that were used. I would have been able to write the 'instrument enable" function into the corresponding midi channel prior any mididata, but I realized quickly that when I simultanously enable all the instruments in VEPro that where used the system crashed, hence I went away from it.


----------



## eowyoung (Aug 27, 2018)

Right on Dirk, thanks much. I think the crashes you went through probably just saved me the time I would have spent setting all that up. I’m thinking what I may do then is just have my essential libraries set up in ve pro. And as you said, always have them activated. As far as the other lesser used libraries, I was thinking of having them in my cubase template as inactivated hidden tracks that I can grab and activate whenever there is a case I will need them. Any advice for or against this instead?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Aug 27, 2018)

eowyoung said:


> Right on Dirk, thanks much. I think the crashes you went through probably just saved me the time I would have spent setting all that up. I’m thinking what I may do then is just have my essential libraries set up in ve pro. And as you said, always have them activated. As far as the other lesser used libraries, I was thinking of having them in my cubase template as inactivated hidden tracks that I can grab and activate whenever there is a case I will need them. Any advice for or against this instead?


That's almost what I'm doing. All my core libraries are always enabled in VEP, and therefore available as MIDI tracks in Cubase. The rest are instrument tracks in Cubase that are disabled by default and I just enable those I need. the best of both worlds as everything as disabled in Cubase ends up with freaking large CPR file (and looooooong saving time) so by having all my orchestra (brass, percs, strings, woods) which doesn't require any fx in VEP, and everything else that I could need the UI / add FX on are as Disabled instrument tracks within Cubase, I greatly reduced the CPR file (from 700 mb down to 200) and saving time from 10 sec to 1. best thing is to experiment and find out what works best for you. Everyone has its own way of working, so there isn't a single recipe for all.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Aug 27, 2018)

Grizzlymv said:


> That's almost what I'm doing. All my core libraries are always enabled in VEP, and therefore available as MIDI tracks in Cubase. The rest are instrument tracks in Cubase that are disabled by default and I just enable those I need. the best of both worlds as everything as disabled in Cubase ends up with freaking large CPR file (and looooooong saving time) so by having all my orchestra (brass, percs, strings, woods) which doesn't require any fx in VEP, and everything else that I could need the UI / add FX on are as Disabled instrument tracks within Cubase, I greatly reduced the CPR file (from 700 mb down to 200) and saving time from 10 sec to 1. best thing is to experiment and find out what works best for you. Everyone has its own way of working, so there isn't a single recipe for all.



Exactly what I do as well!


----------

